
Ask HN: Where can I find remote jobs listing? - xbeta
I&#x27;m currently living at the bay, but planning to move out as now I have a family and would prefer spend more time on family.  I like the bay for such vast amount of opportunities, but family is always my top priority for me.<p>I would like to know if I move somewhere said .... Asia, China, Canada, whether I can still find a HQ at the bay (I would want to visit once a year) while working remotely.  And companies that really embrace remote culture (the whole team can be remote).
======
0x54MUR41
There are many websites that provide remote jobs listing. One of them is
RemoteBase - [https://remotebase.io/](https://remotebase.io/)

------
tylermac1
I'm currently working remotely and found many good positions on
stackoverflow's jobs page.

------
codecraig
A few examples: github basecamp atlassian

